# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  VBA Userform: Add selected userform value to selected any cell

## nimesh29

Hello:
I am trying to insert value from Userform list into any given selected cell (by me).  
*Range* inserts the text in pre-determined cell, see code below.
*LastRow* will work but, from time to time i need to insert new row to keep thing in order (101a, 101a, 101b) and this depends on number of revision I'll have.

Also, like to have this 'Popup window' close once text is inserted. _Why not!!!_

_CODE:_
Private Sub CSIButton_Click()
Range("A1").Value = CSIList.Value
End Sub


Thank you in advance for your help.
Nimesh

----------


## arlu1201

Hello nimesh29, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## alansidman

This is the Introduction Forum where no questions should be posted. If you start a thread in any of the other sub-forums,  I´m sure it will not take long before your request will be solved there.

----------

